# Maison dans safari



## gsinomed (28 Juillet 2011)

Hi! Est il possible d'avoir la "maison" dans la barre de safari ? Je ne la trouve pas  merci.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2011)

Quel maison, dans quel barre de Safari ?


----------



## gsinomed (28 Juillet 2011)

Ben dans la barre d'outils  à côté de avant/aprés / ajouter     o-((


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2011)

Et qu&#8217;est ce que tu appelles la petite maison ?

De tout de façon, cette barre n'est pas modifiable.


----------



## gsinomed (28 Juillet 2011)

ben t'as répondu , ce n'est pas modifiable ....
dans safari sur ton mac dans la barre d'outils tu as une icône avec une maison nan? qui te permets d'accéder à ta page d'accueil   , ce que je voulais c'était juste avoir la page d'accueil  google.fr quand je cliquais sur l'icône de safari sur mon pad  au lieu d'avoir une page vide , cela m'a obligé à créer une nouvelle page avec google.fr et une icône supplémentaire .


----------



## MJF (28 Juillet 2011)

Si tu parles de la maison qui permet d'avoir la page d'accueil définie, il faut aller dans le menu "Présentation" puis "personnaliser la barre d'outils" et tu fais glisser la petite maison dans ta barre.


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2011)

Sauf que là, on parle d'un iPad et non d'un Mac


----------



## MJF (28 Juillet 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que là, on parle d'un iPad et non d'un Mac



Désolé .... Je dois être un peu fatigué, vivement les vacances....


----------



## gsinomed (28 Juillet 2011)

ben wouai !  sur mac on sait tous !!!  mais sur ipad  qui sait ???


----------



## funnoam (29 Juillet 2011)

Dans les préférences de safari coche "toujours afficher barre de signet"
Ensuite, vas sur ta page d'accueil avec ton ipad et ajoute le comme signet dans le dossier barre de signet.
Ce sera comme ta "maison".


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour cette astuce que moi même je ne connaissais pas.


----------



## Pharrel (8 Août 2011)

+1 
J'ai bien fait de venir ici


----------

